# TAR/Asphalt dripping from the gutter after installing new shingles



## shambasha (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey you all, 
just wanted to run this by you. I am working in a house where the roof shingles and felt paper were replaced 3 months ago. I noticed Tar dripping from the gutters (all of them) and when I looked on the top of gutters, there were all covered with molasses like substance that smelled like Asphalt.
the owner told me the shingles are GAF Weatherwood. and the felt paper was also GAF, felt buster. 
is this normal? have you all overseen anything like it.?


----------

